# Whole House Decor?



## propmistress (Oct 22, 2009)

FarmerChad said:


> I am willing to go as far as to switch out our door knobs and cabinet handles. Something more gothic perhaps.
> 
> I also want to install speakers in the ceiling, etc. I plan to build a custom chandelier for the dining room, and some funky wall sconces for the other rooms.


Wow Farmer Chad.... I love your dedication.

It sounds like your house is going to need its own website or you tube page soon. 

Good Luck and keep us updated on your progress.


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

Yeppo. In our "Old" house, before entering gypsy mode moving around for work.

From the driveway to the front door. (graveyard, path of doom, etc)
The front door.
The side door and porch. (sometimes the "tunnel of terror")
The entry area.
The dining room.
The kitchen.
The great room.
The living room.
The den.
The patio.
The bathrooms.
The hallways.
The bedrooms we don't do that much, but we do have stuff in the windows, so that counts.
I have even done eyes in the gable vent in the attic.
We have the stereo playing music, and speakers all over the house and outside.
Another channel carried ambient noise/sounds for the haunt outside.


----------



## darth stygian (Jun 19, 2008)

Well, let me start by saying that some people think I go overboard. 
We decorate the front lawn, 
Garage - does not see a car in the fall. 
Dining room
Formal living room
family room 
Breakfast room
even the kitchen gets decorated
The rooms upstairs do not get decorated. Well the kids sort of decorate their own rooms. 
We have a yearly adults h-ween party and the kids get one too or a h-ween sleepover.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

One that springs to mind is Love Manor - Johnny L is a member here.  
Beautiful stuff - it's total eye candy to look at his pics. 

http://www.lovemanor.com/


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

you dont have to wait until next year.. you can have the party this year, except you will not be able to do everything as you and your wife wanted. But the party would be like your trail run so you would know what to except the next time you do the party.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I decided to have a party last year in early to mid September. Although I did nothing like you are talking about, I did decorate the entire house. Check out my blog in my signature.

This year, I have more and it will be more complete. I am jusing a witch theme and have a large plan for the front yard, front porch courtyard type area, entry hall, living room, kitchen, informal dining area, hallway, three bedrooms, 2 baths, the small beverage area of the kitchen, screened porch out back and the back yard. 

I say go for it this year.


----------



## madammorrible (Aug 9, 2009)

I do the entire downstairs and outside. People say I am a bit over the top to which I say "thank you very much!"


----------



## FarmerChad (Oct 21, 2008)

Maybe I will start a thread on this. LOL... I am glad to have all your input. Time to dig out the sketch pad  Anyone have any ideas? Throw'm my way.

And as much as I might enjoy having a little halloween get together, Ill obsess over. Thats me. Im one of those ocd people. Ill obsess and obsess, then be miserable about how things could have been. Im better off to be patient. Good things come to those who wait!


----------



## FarmerChad (Oct 21, 2008)

Frankie's Girl said:


> One that springs to mind is Love Manor - Johnny L is a member here.
> Beautiful stuff - it's total eye candy to look at his pics.
> 
> http://www.lovemanor.com/


THANKS for the link. Beautiful stuff there. And the part I liked... the fact that none of it was blood and guts. It just had a nice spooky, eerie feel. I really like that.


----------



## leanpig (Sep 22, 2010)

My daughter is having her first party this year. I would like it to be a tradition through high school. We are doing a Graveyard Gala. We are doing a graveyard in the front yard. Decorate the front porch, living room (taking down our drapes, family photos, etc. and redo for Halloween), bathroom, kitchen, dining room. Bedrooms will be off limits (I bought caution tape)

I bought a 3 d cake from a bakery and have been purchasing props each payday. I figure we can build each year on our decorations like we have for Christmas.


----------



## Caitsith (Sep 1, 2010)

Wow. The LOVE MANOR site sets the bar extremely high for the rest of us. But there are some very good ideas there. We're likewise throwing our first large scale Halloween party this year. And like someone else suggested, this year for us is a sort of trial run for the main event in years to come. Just like we did with our haunt, we plan to start small and scale the parties up. Nothing worse than planning something too big, getting over your head and having a disaster on your hands that disappoints terribly. And best of all this gives you a chance to top yourself every year! Where do you go from perfection...? Add a room or two each year. Just our two cents... Cait


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

I decorate the whole downstairs of my house. That includes the formal dining room, living room, foyer, kitchen, family room, laundry room, powder room. The entire front of my house and on the side by the garage doors as well. Took everything up a notch with the party last year on the inside......was alot of fun. Can't wait to get started.


----------



## FarmerChad (Oct 21, 2008)

I really appreciate all the input, and yes LOVE MANOR does set the bar high. But thats good. 

The way I see it, I have approx 9 areas that need "overhauled" so to speak. If I spend 1 month per area, for prop building, I should have some lee-way in there. Especially if I get started pronto. Plus when I get burned out, I can take a break. Right now Im trying to put together a list of stuff that i need that wont be available after Halloween. Skeletons, skulls, cobwebs, stuff of that nature.

My chosen theme, a Haunted Museum. If anyone has any ideas, or interesting links, please post'm

I think im going to do this


----------



## Elza (Jun 21, 2004)

When I do throw a party I decorate every room with the exception of when my daughter was younger I didn't decorate her room...she used to lock her door at bedtime so she wouldn't be creeped out! Take a look at my photo albums here on the forum. I have pictures of parties and office decorations I've done. If you see an idea and have questions, let me know I'll be glad to help with the "how I did that".

There are some great threads here, you might want to do a search for each room and see what you can find for ideas too.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I bought two extremely large cling type portraits to put on the walls of the Mona Lisa and that famous painting of the old couple in front of a barn. I don't have a picture of them, but just found this one in Elsa's album. These would be great for your Haunted Museum. I got them really cheap.
http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...icture3064-corner-living-room-like-ghost.html


----------



## johnshenry (Sep 24, 2006)

A few thoughts having done "whole house" parties the last 17 years:

Pace yourself (plan to wait until next year is good)

Make a list, break it all down, each room, then props, effects, then tasks (build, paint, etc)

Then prioritize your list. You will not be able to do everything on it, trust me.

Do a "bang for the buck" analysis. It is easy to get some really cool idea stuck in your head (as I have) but think about what effect you will get from it. Will people notice it? Interact with it? Remember it? Bigger is not always better. More work on something doesn't mean it is better either. Sometimes the smallest effect/prop done right is amazing.

Don't underestimate lighting. I'm a huge fan (and an engineer) and changing lighting in your house can have an amazing effect. Create dark spaces, but don't leave people stumbling around. Point lights up from the floor instead of down from above, use colors. Cast shadows, integrate moving lights with props and sound effects.

Have fun. If you get impatient, irritated, angry then stop (not an option the night before the party unfortunately).

Invite the right (fun) people. Our party last year was the best ever. NOT because of the music, effects, props, lighting, etc. but because we had the right mix of fun people there.

Look at every Halloween site you can to get ideas, and read the forums here. There are some amazing things already done, problems solved.

Post pics for us to see!!!


----------



## Super_Freak (Sep 6, 2009)

FarmerChad - I love your theme. Very cool idea! I picture walls full of of 'goretraits' with changing images and glowing eyes and haunted mirrors. martha stewart has a pretty simple, but effective design to make your own 'haunted mirror". You could build lots of shelves and decorate with shrunken heads, haunted books, spell books, potions, rats, assorted bugs, ghoulish sculptures, mysterious glowing boxes (glow lights tucked inside cigar box), antique weapons, antique candelabras, creepy busts whose eyes folow you, etc.
You could have glass-protected displays with malformed creatures, preserved body parts, perhaps salvaged props or photos from the titanic or the alamo (or some fictional event of your choosing), old and tattered clothing with some historical significance.
Skeletons of ancient creatures could be highlighted. Create our own dionosaurs or ancient man. If the bones were painted in glow in the dark paint, you could light the whole thing with blaklights. Cheese cloth dipped in RIT fabric wash and shredded would glow as well and would look amazing hung from the ceilings and draped over props.
I hope there is something here that you can use. I might just have to steal your theme for next year (if you don't mind). This sounds like so much fun and very unique! 
I can't wait to hear what others come up with!


----------



## FarmerChad (Oct 21, 2008)

I REALLY appreciate everyones input on this "grim" matter..  I myself, im for all the little details. The stuff you notice, but dont notice at the same time. Know what I mean? For those of you who have been thru Disney's Haunted Mansion, you know what Im talking about it. Its the little stuff that really sets it apart. Sure, the big stuff is cool, but all the little stuff really takes the cake. 

I went today to a few stores, picked up a few items to get this going. Think its about time to start a new thread. Ill post a new link here when I do that, meanwhile, Ill keep pestering you all!

Super_Freak.... you have my permission 

Oh yeah, when I was coming back from my errands earlier I had a thought, instead of "Haunted Museum", im thinking "Haunted Collectibles", something like that. I feel like it goes along on the same theme, plus could easily be a house in a residential setting.


----------



## FarmerChad (Oct 21, 2008)

Didn't think about it till just now. While I was at Hobby Lobby yesterday, I discovered they have an entire isle of iron accessories. I looked at what they had, I fell in love with the outlet and switch covers. They were 50 % off, so would have been around $2.50 each. Wouldn't be too bad of an investment. Also, found some lovely old stlye crystal door knobs. $20 each... 50 % off. Kinda pricey, but would be awsome. I wish I would have took a picture.. oh well.


----------



## stick (Apr 2, 2009)

I decorate 90% of my house for my party (all but the bedrooms) and a good start is to go to a party store and buy the orange 20 watt lights and put then in it will make your home a low light glow effect and I have flicker lights I put in my chandelier. I also went to this site and got some light cover for my kitchen lights for great effects see site: http://www.stagelightingstore.com/Stage-Lighting-Store/Gel-for-Fluorescents. The pictures I have on the walls I cover with pictures that I have taken from my cemetery to give a creepy effect also. 
Good luck with the coming party and most of all happy haunting.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Love the theme ideas and you have gotten some great input. Hmmm.....I plan to stay with witches for a few years and just vary the theme around them. I may have to do a Witches Museum next year.


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

We decorate everything but the bedrooms and our bathroom. Inside and out. It's a lot of work but so fun to live in a haunted hotel for a month. It's like a spooky vacation from the everyday duldrum.

Front yard, back yard, porch, living Room, dining room, entrance, office, 3 bathrooms, family room, kitchen, tv room, hallways, laundry room, lanai and pool. 

Here's a few pictures if you'd like to check it all out.


http://s224.photobucket.com/albums/dd208/kimb1023/The%20Vendome/


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

I decorate everything but the bedrooms. But by "decorate" I mean I pull out all my Halloween stuff I've collected over the years and fill every nook and cranny with absolutely no rhyme or reason to any of it. If I ever tried to do a cohesive theme I would obsess till I drove myself crazy. My family doesn't need that - I'm difficult enough to live with as it is.

Oh and - not to be Debbie Downer or anything - but please realize that most of your guests will not appreciate or even notice the detail and hard work you put into your decor. Make sure you're ok with that. I'm not and I guess that's why I don't do parties any more!


----------



## FarmerChad (Oct 21, 2008)

B Scary said:


> We decorate everything but the bedrooms and our bathroom. Inside and out. It's a lot of work but so fun to live in a haunted hotel for a month. It's like a spooky vacation from the everyday duldrum.
> 
> Front yard, back yard, porch, living Room, dining room, entrance, office, 3 bathrooms, family room, kitchen, tv room, hallways, laundry room, lanai and pool.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link. Very nice decor and pictures..



Madame Leota said:


> I decorate everything but the bedrooms. But by "decorate" I mean I pull out all my Halloween stuff I've collected over the years and fill every nook and cranny with absolutely no rhyme or reason to any of it. If I ever tried to do a cohesive theme I would obsess till I drove myself crazy. My family doesn't need that - I'm difficult enough to live with as it is.
> 
> Oh and - not to be Debbie Downer or anything - but please realize that most of your guests will not appreciate or even notice the detail and hard work you put into your decor. Make sure you're ok with that. I'm not and I guess that's why I don't do parties any more!


I appreciate your honesty. And no doubt, most things wont be noticed. I guess I just live in a world of delusion.


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

Oh and - not to be Debbie Downer or anything - but please realize that most of your guests will not appreciate or even notice the detail and hard work you put into your decor. Make sure you're ok with that. I'm not and I guess that's why I don't do parties any more! [/QUOTE]

This makes me  You are right that most people don't notice all the little details but I find that our guests notice a good bit. They notice when I've changed something and even the kids who come through ask where did you move that thing you had in your bathroom last year? -- obviously with all your hard work not everyone notices everything but I think its the details that make the decor. At least that's what I tell me myself when I'm transforming the house


----------



## FarmerChad (Oct 21, 2008)

Honestly, I feel like it all adds to the overall ambiance. Kinda like when you leave something out of your favorite recipe, you cant really pin point it, but you notice. I feel like props are the same way. The guests may not notice everything, but they do notice some of it, perhaps enough to wet their appetite.


----------



## FarmerChad (Oct 21, 2008)

As promised, here is the link to the "official" thread for the Haunted Collectibles 2011 party:
http://www.halloweenforum.com/party...collectibles-party-2011-w-i-p.html#post936284

I figured it was time since I started a couple of projects yesterday!


----------



## DonnaGirl (Sep 23, 2009)

B Scary...the picture of your house are incredible. Love the way you decorated every room!!!!!


----------



## piratehouse (Oct 6, 2009)

I totally agree with NOWHINING, go ahead and throw a party this year. We have had a decent ( beginner level ) display in the yard and had another neighbor that threw the neighborhood party, that neighbor moved away a couple of years ago and left a big gap here... So, last year we decided at the last minute to have a party at our house, we usually have a few friends/relatives over for trick or treating but this was our first attempt at a party. 

My wife did an awsome job with decorating the inside of the house at the last minute ( with all of the family's help ). Family room, hallway, kitchen, bathroom, livingroom all got decorated ! We have been told in no uncertain terms that we will be having the party at our house from now on. Of course we will add to our props and decorations( we do every year anyway) and are already starting... it was great to have the party last year and we learned a lot. 

If you are anything like the majority of people on here you will never be "done" with your props/decorations ! You have to start somewhere, why not enjoy yourselves starting this year and just keep adding to your display? It gives your guests something to look forward to next year. : )


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

We been decorating the inside of the house for 3 years now & each year we add more. Last year we turned the living room into a funeral parlor, hung bolts of fabric from the ceiling & created backgrounds for the organ with styrofoam. Sorry no pictures from last year stuff got tore down early cause we were leaving on vacation. 

On Halloween our tot's come through the house...well use to be tot's now we have more & more adults too! Whole house is decorated but the bedrooms & the laundry room. We do the foyer, the haunted hallway, the BAT room, the witches spell & potion room in the dining room, the cadaver cafe & candy kitchen in the kitchen, the funeral parlor in the living room & the witches den in the garage. People love it & we have so much fun. Families stop in the dining room for a family photo which I post on the net for them & then its on to the kitchen for treats.
Candy, bags of popcorn & last year we made trays & trays of gourmet brownies.

You can find the pictures in my web site below, also if you look in 2009 projects under the "Scary Scene Contest" you'll find the garage pictures.


----------



## Ghostess (Sep 8, 2005)

I decorate every room in my house, with the exception of my kids' bedrooms. I take it to the pool deck as well, just to have a place for the extra people and the smokers to hang out.

http://www.theghostess.com/2007interiorpage1.htm

I've never had any problems and everyone loves the detail that goes into it all. ( I do hide away any valuables, just in case - ya never know.)


----------



## halloweencreature (Aug 6, 2008)

Yep, I start decorating the inside of my house on labor day weekend every year. I take anything "normal" down and it is replaced with HALLOWEEN!!! I have some pics in my albums pages. Make sure you get decor at like Goodwill's halloween sale, or purchase items after the holiday when they are marked down if you can. Good luck!!


----------



## piratehouse (Oct 6, 2009)

AAAArrggh. 

We are suddenly going nuts this year. I was talking to my wife about this thread and we got to talking about it.... 

Now the bathroom is a spider lair, the backyard is going to be a graveyard, the kitchen, diningroom, familyroom and livingroom all were decorated last year and we were going to do the same thing this year.... now to finish the backyard.....

Thanks alot folks ; ) You sure know how to get us excited ! 

Man I love this holiday !


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

I wanted to mention here that all my inspiration & ideas came from Ghostess there. The inside of her house is always incredible & so is the stuff she makes. So thank you Ghostess!


----------

